# Dunkirk: Kritiker flippen aus - Bestwertungen für Christopher Nolans Epos



## Darkmoon76 (19. Juli 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dunkirk: Kritiker flippen aus - Bestwertungen für Christopher Nolans Epos* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dunkirk: Kritiker flippen aus - Bestwertungen für Christopher Nolans Epos*


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juli 2017)

War zu erwarten. Ist ein sehr schweres Thema. Ich traue aber Nolan hier durchaus zu die Waage zu finden. Hätte sich Adolf nicht auf Göring verlassen "Meine Luftwaffe klärt das Problem", wären die Briten vermutlich dort vernichtend geschlagen worden. Was das für den weiteren Verlauf des 2. WK bedeutet hätte ist sehr schlecht abzuschätzen. Aber für die Alliierten war das Wunder von Dünkirchen der wichtigste Baustein für den späteren Sieg.


----------



## Raptor (19. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ...
> Was das für den weiteren Verlauf des 2. WK bedeutet hätte ist sehr schlecht abzuschätzen. Aber für die Alliierten war das Wunder von Dünkirchen der wichtigste Baustein für den späteren Sieg.



Es hätte den Kriegsverlauf massiv verändert. Die Einheiten der Briten in Dünkirchen wahren zu dieser Zeit *Die Armee* von Großbritannien, wenn man mal von den Soldaten in Übersee absieht. Das heißt wäre diesen Soldaten nicht die Flucht gelungen hätte Großbritannien die Armee komplett neu ausbilden müssen. Ob Großbritanien so eine Invasion hätte verhindern können? Vermutlich wäre auch der Afrikafeldzug ganz anders verlaufen. Wie auch immer es kam anders und ein Großteil der Soldaten konnte in Dünkirchen entkommen.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juli 2017)

Hitler hätte so eventuell sogar den 2. WK zu seinen Gunsten (aufgrund Wegfall der Westfront durchaus entscheiden können.


----------



## bettenlager (19. Juli 2017)

Was genau passiert wenn Kritiker ausflippen? Ziehen die im Kino ihre Klamotten aus und tanzen nackt zwischen  den Reihen?


----------



## Lankoron (19. Juli 2017)

1. Die Evakuierung bei Dünkirchen selber betraf nicht die gesamten 220000 Briten, ein Grossteil war bereits von anderen Stellen evakuiert worden (Calais z.B). 
2. Eine mögliche Landung in England ist nicht durch die Evakuierung, sondern durch andere Gründe nicht erfolgt. (Marine, Luftwaffe)
3. Einsätze der evakuierten Truppen erfolgten erst nach mehr als 12 Monaten auf anderen Kriegsschauplätzen, bis dahin wäre auch bei grösseren Verlustzahlen personeller Nachschub gesichert gewesen. Ob es allerdings merkliche "freifranzösiche" Kräfte und De Gaulle gegeben hätte, wird man wohl nie herausfinden.
4. Das durch verschiedene andere taktische Entscheidungen zumindest ein teilweise anderes Kriegsende hätte geschehen können, ist durch Studien bewiesen. Die Evakuierung Dünkirchens hätte darauf aber wenig Einfluss gehabt.


----------



## bettenlager (19. Juli 2017)

Lankoron schrieb:


> 1. Die Evakuierung bei Dünkirchen selber betraf nicht die gesamten 220000 Briten, ein Grossteil war bereits von anderen Stellen evakuiert worden (Calais z.B).
> 2. Eine mögliche Landung in England ist nicht durch die Evakuierung, sondern durch andere Gründe nicht erfolgt. (Marine, Luftwaffe)
> 3. Einsätze der evakuierten Truppen erfolgten erst nach mehr als 12 Monaten auf anderen Kriegsschauplätzen, bis dahin wäre auch bei grösseren Verlustzahlen personeller Nachschub gesichert gewesen. Ob es allerdings merkliche "freifranzösiche" Kräfte und De Gaulle gegeben hätte, wird man wohl nie herausfinden.
> 4. Das durch verschiedene andere taktische Entscheidungen zumindest ein teilweise anderes Kriegsende hätte geschehen können, ist durch Studien bewiesen. Die Evakuierung Dünkirchens hätte darauf aber wenig Einfluss gehabt.




Wenn ich bei "Strategic Command "  England angreife gewinne ich den 2. Weltkrieg garantiert.


----------



## Svatlas (19. Juli 2017)

Ich gebe nichts auf Kritiker. Es muss dem Publikum gefallen!


----------



## MrFob (19. Juli 2017)

Naja, ich werde mir den Film wahrscheinlich schon im Kino anschauen. Ich fand eigentlich alle Nolan Filme bisher absolut klasse. Darum bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass mir dieser hier auch gefallen wird.


----------



## haep2 (19. Juli 2017)

Was Christopher Nolan anfässt wird einfach zu Gold. 
Liebe jeden einzelnen seiner Filme, allen voran Inception. Eigentlich bin ich kein allzu großer Fan von Kriegsfilmen, aber den will ich sehen!


----------



## USA911 (20. Juli 2017)

Wieviel Propaganda steckt wieder in dem Film? (Ich kenne die bisherigen Werke des Herrn Nolan nicht)

Weil die meisten Kriegsfilme, die aus den USA kommen, sind nur "Wir sind die besten", etc., welche die Wahrheit und die Grausamkeit des Krieges nicht gerecht werden, genauso werden oft die Deutschen Soldaten, als die größten Schweine dargestellt, wo die Russen und US-Soldaten, die einzig ehrenhaften Soldaten sind. Aber die Wahrheit ist nunmal, das alle Soldaten, egal welcher Nation, die gleichen armen, grausamen Schweine sind, die für ein paar Politiker ihren Kopf hinhalten müssen. (Gab doch tatsächlich im Mittelalter ein Herrscher, der vorgeschlagen hat, statt Armeen zuverheizen, sollen die Könige ein Duell führen statt Krieger auf einander zuhetzen.)


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. Juli 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Wieviel Propaganda steckt wieder in dem Film? (Ich kenne die bisherigen Werke des Herrn Nolan nicht)



Dann bist Du also bei den Amish oder den Zwölf Stämmen aufgewachsen?


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Juli 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Wieviel Propaganda steckt wieder in dem Film? (Ich kenne die bisherigen Werke des Herrn Nolan nicht)
> 
> Weil die meisten Kriegsfilme, die aus den USA kommen, sind nur "Wir sind die besten", etc., welche die Wahrheit und die Grausamkeit des Krieges nicht gerecht werden, genauso werden oft die Deutschen Soldaten, als die größten Schweine dargestellt, wo die Russen und US-Soldaten, die einzig ehrenhaften Soldaten sind. Aber die Wahrheit ist nunmal, das alle Soldaten, egal welcher Nation, die gleichen armen, grausamen Schweine sind, die für ein paar Politiker ihren Kopf hinhalten müssen. (Gab doch tatsächlich im Mittelalter ein Herrscher, der vorgeschlagen hat, statt Armeen zuverheizen, sollen die Könige ein Duell führen statt Krieger auf einander zuhetzen.)


Ich kann zum Film selbst nichts sagen, aber  die wenigsten Filme, an denen Nolan beteiligt ist (ob nun als Regisseur, Produzent oder Drehbuchautor) sind schlecht. Inception, Interstellar, die The Dark Knight-Trilogie usw...Alles hervorragende Filme mit Tiefgang. Manchmal etwas wirr, vlt. auch mal mit unnötigen Längen...aber sicher kein "Hirn aus"-Kino.  Der Kerl hat's drauf und ich kann seine Filme nur empfehlen. 

Ausnahmen sind halt Man of Steel und Batman vs Superman, bei denen Nolan als Produzent tätig war.


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. Juli 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich kann zum Film selbst nichts sagen, aber  die wenigsten Filme, an denen Nolan beteiligt ist (ob nun als Regisseur, Produzent oder Drehbuchautor) sind schlecht. Inception, Interstellar, die The Dark Knight-Trilogie usw...Alles hervorragende Filme mit Tiefgang.



"Memento" und "Insomnia" (auch wenn's nur ein Remake ist) nicht zu vergessen! An Christopher Nolan geht dieser Tage wirklich kein Weg vorbei. Wer den nicht kennt, hat die Welt verpennt.

Daß Nolan bei "Man of Steel" und "Batman vs. Superman" als Produzent tätig war, wußte ich gar nicht. Federführend ist hier wohl eher der Regisseur Zack Snyder, der für seine düsteren und brutalen Filme berüchtigt ist. Diese beiden Superman-Filme haben mich zuerst auch nicht mitgenommen, aber beim zweiten Anschauen gefielen sie mir schon deutlich besser.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Wieviel Propaganda steckt wieder in dem Film? (Ich kenne die bisherigen Werke des Herrn Nolan nicht)
> 
> Weil die meisten Kriegsfilme, die aus den USA kommen, sind nur "Wir sind die besten", etc., welche die Wahrheit und die Grausamkeit des Krieges nicht gerecht werden, genauso werden oft die Deutschen Soldaten, als die größten Schweine dargestellt, wo die Russen und US-Soldaten, die einzig ehrenhaften Soldaten sind. Aber die Wahrheit ist nunmal, das alle Soldaten, egal welcher Nation, die gleichen armen, grausamen Schweine sind, die für ein paar Politiker ihren Kopf hinhalten müssen. (Gab doch tatsächlich im Mittelalter ein Herrscher, der vorgeschlagen hat, statt Armeen zuverheizen, sollen die Könige ein Duell führen statt Krieger auf einander zuhetzen.)



Daß man in Amerika auch zu differenzierte Betrachtungen von WW2-Thematiken fähig ist zeigen ja z.B. die Mini-Serien Band of Brothers und The Pacific die für mich diskussionslos mit Abstand zu den besten Produktionen des WW2-Themas gehören, Anders als patriotisch übertriefende Schwachsinnsfilme wie Fury (Herz aus Stahl) mit einem Brad Pitt. 

Bei Nolan weiß ich aber wirklich nicht, wie der diesbezüglich "tickt". Kenne bislang nur eher "unpolitische" Filme von ihm (Inception, Batman Trilogie). Aber ich habe durchaus die Hoffnung, daß er in der Lage ist, diese Thematik differenziert und historisch korrekt darzustellen.

Die Deutschen haben ja Dünkirchen nur nicht gestürmt, weil Großfresse Hermann Göring Hitler versprochen hatte, daß "meine Luftfwaffe" das Problem Dünkirchen durch Bombardement und Luftangriffe löst. Das nicht Stürmen lag nicht an dem Unvermögen der Bodentruppen. Hätte man den Sturm der Bodentruppen auf Dünkirchen nicht auf Befehl hin unterbrochen, wäre der Großteil der britischen Armee auf dem Festland von der Wehrmacht vernichtend geschlagen worden. Das hätte den Briten durchaus einen schweren Schlag versetzt. Aber so konnten sie sehr viele (fast alle) auf dem Seeweg Richtung England evakuieren und die Briten kamen mit einem "blauen Auge" davon. Das war für die deutsche Seite betrachtet eine der größten Fehlentscheidungen im Verlauf des 2. WK. Von der Schwere der Fehlentscheidung ebenso schwerwiegend wie die Entscheidung Stalingrad unbedingt zu halten und dort sehenden Auges die 6. Armee unter General Paulus einkesseln zu lassen statt sich taktisch zurückzuziehen, sich somit einem einkesseln zu entziehen um dann erneut anzugreifen.

Bei mir landet Dunkirk jedenfalls auf dem (momentan noch sehr kleinen) Stapel der Must-See-Filme 2017. Dazu gehört für mich dieses Jahr von den Kinoproduktionen her bislang eigentlich nur noch Episode VIII, eventuell der neue Han Solo Streifen und das neue Ich einfach unverbesserlich 3. Mehr fallen mir da ad hoc nicht ein. Vielleicht wenn Zeit ist gehe ich zu Dunkirk ins Kino aber definitiv dann spätestens erfolgt ein Bluraykauf. 

Fehlt dann nur endlich mal der Release von Spielbergs und Hanks neuem (3.) Meisterstück nach Band of Brothers und Pacific (Masters of the Air). Darum ist es ja in letzter Zeit auch ruhig geworden. Weiß dazu jemand näheres ? Man hört hier seit ca. 2015! nicht wirklich neues dazu. Ist ein wirklich interessantes Setting um eine US-amerikanische B-17 Besatzung und die Bombardierung von Deutschland.


----------



## con47 (20. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Daß man in Amerika auch zu differenzierte Betrachtungen von WW2-Thematiken fähig ist zeigen ja z.B. die Mini-Serien Band of Brothers und The Pacific die für mich diskussionslos mit Abstand zu den besten Produktionen des WW2-Themas gehören, Anders als patriotisch übertriefende Schwachsinnsfilme wie Fury (Herz aus Stahl) mit einem Brad Pitt.
> 
> Bei Nolan weiß ich aber wirklich nicht, wie der diesbezüglich "tickt". Kenne bislang nur eher "unpolitische" Filme von ihm (Inception, Batman Trilogie). Aber ich habe durchaus die Hoffnung, daß er in der Lage ist, diese Thematik differenziert und historisch korrekt darzustellen.
> 
> ...




Sehr gut und unbefangen, mit historisch korrektem Wissen, beantwortet.


----------



## Orzhov (20. Juli 2017)

Wann kommt eigentlich das politisch korrekte gendergeswappte Remake von "Der Soldat James Ryan mit weiblichen Rollen? 

Spaß beiseite, es ist ein Kriegsfilm. Den Schau ich mir vielleicht mal im Fernsehen oder sonstwo an, dafür geh ich aber nicht ins Kino.


----------



## USA911 (20. Juli 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Dann bist Du also bei den Amish oder den Zwölf Stämmen aufgewachsen?



Muss man nicht verstehen, oder? 
Die meisten der Amerikanischen Kriegsfilme sind verherrlichung ihrer Armee und werden der geschichtlichen und auch sozialen Handlungsweise der damaligen Soldaten nicht gerecht. Ein guter Kriegsfilm, verfälscht nicht die Schlachten. Beispiel "Die Brücke" (original, Remake nicht gesehen), das was gezeigt wird, trifft zu, das Kinder verheizt wurden. Wäre es eine amerikanische Produktion gewesen (wie 75% aller ihrer Kriegsfilme), dann hätten die Kinder warscheinlich die Brücke gehalten...

Es gibt zuviele schlechte Kriegsfilme, die das tatsächliche Geschehen verklären....


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Juli 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Die meisten der Amerikanischen Kriegsfilme sind verherrlichung ihrer Armee und werden der geschichtlichen und auch sozialen Handlungsweise der damaligen Soldaten nicht gerecht.



Da der Film 1940 spielt, können hier gar keine Amis verherrlicht werden.


----------



## Free23 (20. Juli 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Muss man nicht verstehen, oder?
> Die meisten der Amerikanischen Kriegsfilme sind verherrlichung ihrer Armee und werden der geschichtlichen und auch sozialen Handlungsweise der damaligen Soldaten nicht gerecht. Ein guter Kriegsfilm, verfälscht nicht die Schlachten. Beispiel "Die Brücke" (original, Remake nicht gesehen), das was gezeigt wird, trifft zu, das Kinder verheizt wurden. Wäre es eine amerikanische Produktion gewesen (wie 75% aller ihrer Kriegsfilme), dann hätten die Kinder warscheinlich die Brücke gehalten...
> 
> Es gibt zuviele schlechte Kriegsfilme, die das tatsächliche Geschehen verklären....



USA911, ich würde Dir gerne die Hausaufgabe geben, folgende Filme innerhalb einer Woche gesehen zu haben. ABER OHNE nebenbei am Handy zu spielen, hehe:

- Die Drei Batman-Filme (Batman Begins, The Dark Knight, The Dark Knight Rises)
- Prestige
- Inception
- Interstellar

Er hat noch mehr Filme regissiert, ich empfehle aber nur Filme, die ich auch selbst gesehen habe. Ganz ehrlich fand ich Interstellar davon am Besten, was wohl meinem Faible für Weltraum und Sci Fi geschuldet ist...


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2017)

Interstellar ist lang aber top! Inception ist ebenso top. Batman Trilogie keine Diskussion. Prestige kenne ich noch nicht.


----------



## Maiernator (20. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hitler hätte so eventuell sogar den 2. WK zu seinen Gunsten (aufgrund Wegfall der Westfront durchaus entscheiden können.



Nur wenn die U.S.A nicht eingegriffen hätten. Mit der Kriegserklärung Hitlers an die U.S.A hat er sich sein eigenes Grab geschaufelt. Keine Nation zur damaligen Zeit war wirtschaftlich auch nur im Ansatz so stark wie die der U.S.A und verfügte über so-viele natürliche Ressourcen. Die USA hatten einen unglaublich großen Vorsprung zu damaligen Zeit was ökonomische Dynamik betrifft, bedingt durch eine stabile Demokratie über mehrere Jahrzehnte, etwas das in keinem anderen Land der Fall war. 



			
				USA911 schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso werden oft die Deutschen Soldaten, als die größten Schweine dargestellt


Weil sie es waren, siehe hier https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verbrechen_der_Wehrmacht
oder hier:
Nationalsozialismus: Hitlers willige Landser | ZEIT ONLINE
Die heldenhaften Soldaten die Unschuldige gerettet haben wie im Film der Pianist oder desertiert sind zu den Allierten, waren wie Nadeln im Heuhaufen so gut wie nicht vorhanden.
Selbiges betrifft die Rote Armee bei ihrem Vormarsch, bei den Amerikanern gab es zwar auch Verbrechen, aber eben keine Verrohung durch Offiziere, Unteroffiziere. Kriegsverbrechen waren Ausnahmefälle(von den Bombardements abgesehen) und wurden zumindest an einigen Stellen auch sanktioniert. Kein Vergleich zur Wehrmacht, bei der es zur Normalität gehörte Gefangene zu foltern oder Unschuldige zu ermorden.Es gab einen Freibrief fürs töten.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2017)

Naja strenggenommen befand sich Deutschland mit den USA schon im Krieg. Auch ohne Kriegserklärung haben die Amerikaner die Allierten kräftig unterstützt (Waffenlieferungen aber auch Personal). Und als Japan dann den USA den Krieg erklärten (bzw. Pearl Habour angriffen) kam Deutschland erst Recht in Zugzwang. Was die Kriegserklärung gegen die USA betrifft war das nur noch die Festlegung des eh schon vorhandenen Status Quo.


----------



## bettenlager (20. Juli 2017)

Na selbstverständlich hätten  Roosvelt der anderen Achsenmacht niemals den Krieg erklärt looool

Anyway. Mit der Kriegserklärung wollte Hitler nur den USA zuvorkommen. 

Auswirkung dieser Kriegserklärung auf den Kriegsverlauf = 0


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2017)

*Dunkirk: Kritiker flippen aus - Bestwertungen für Christopher Nolans Epos*

Klar hätte Roosevelt in absehbarer Zeit den Krieg erklärt. Und das hätte am Verlauf nichts geändert.

Wäre aber die Westfront durch eine britische Kapitulation weggefallen, hätten die Amerikaner keinen europäischen Stützpunkt gehabt und damit ein riesiges Problem: Ohne Stützpunkte in Europa nützen die besten Waffen und Reserven nichts. Nur mit B-29 Superfortress (wo es selbst mit der mit der Reichweite für Hin&Rückflug sehr eng geworden wäre) hätten die Amerikaner keine weitere Eingriffsmöglichkeit über den Atlantik gehabt. Korrektur auch die maximale Reichweite der B-29 hätte nicht gereicht. Die B-17 hätte man von den Reichweiten komplett knicken können. Ebenso Begleitjäger (egal welchen Typs). Luftbetankung gab es noch nicht. Und eine Invasion mal einfach so über den Atlantik wäre noch riskanter und unsicherer gewesen als die Variante über den Kanal und wäre mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit mit Pauken und Trompeten gescheitert.

Damit hätte die USA für den Eingriff in Europa nur noch eine einzige Chance gehabt: Eine Kooperation mit den Russen. Dann hätten sie den langen, riskanten Weg mit Material, Personal und Nachschub über den Pazifik/Asien/Sibirien nehmen müssen. D.h. wenn die Russen hierbei mitgespielt hätten.


----------



## Lankoron (21. Juli 2017)

Ohne Japans Angriff auf Pearl Harbour und die darauf folgende deutsche Kriegserklärung an die USA hätte Roosevelt niemals die politischen Stimmen zu einem Eingreifen zusammenbekommen. Die Isolationisten waren eine ziemlich starke Gruppierung, die hätten ziemliche Schwierigkeiten gemacht.


----------



## Maiernator (21. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Klar hätte Roosevelt in absehbarer Zeit den Krieg erklärt. Und das hätte am Verlauf nichts geändert.
> 
> Wäre aber die Westfront durch eine britische Kapitulation weggefallen, hätten die Amerikaner keinen europäischen Stützpunkt gehabt und damit ein riesiges Problem: Ohne Stützpunkte in Europa nützen die besten Waffen und Reserven nichts. Nur mit B-29 Superfortress (wo es selbst mit der mit der Reichweite für Hin&Rückflug sehr eng geworden wäre) hätten die Amerikaner keine weitere Eingriffsmöglichkeit über den Atlantik gehabt. Korrektur auch die maximale Reichweite der B-29 hätte nicht gereicht. Die B-17 hätte man von den Reichweiten komplett knicken können. Ebenso Begleitjäger (egal welchen Typs). Luftbetankung gab es noch nicht. Und eine Invasion mal einfach so über den Atlantik wäre noch riskanter und unsicherer gewesen als die Variante über den Kanal und wäre mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit mit Pauken und Trompeten gescheitert.
> 
> Damit hätte die USA für den Eingriff in Europa nur noch eine einzige Chance gehabt: Eine Kooperation mit den Russen. Dann hätten sie den langen, riskanten Weg mit Material, Personal und Nachschub über den Pazifik/Asien/Sibirien nehmen müssen. D.h. wenn die Russen hierbei mitgespielt hätten.


Da zu gibts ein interessantes Kapital bei Wikipedia. Es gab schon Planungen bzgl Russland, weil die amerikanische Führung davon ausgegangen ist, das die Sowjetunion zusammenbrechen wird, sowie das die meisten Militärexperten zur damaligen Zeit meinten.  Fehlentscheidungen (vor allem durch Hitler) und die Erfahrungen im Finnlandkrieg haben den Russen geholfen Stand zu halten.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kriegswirtschaft_im_Zweiten_Weltkrieg
Eigtl wollte man zunächst 215 Divisionen ausheben, aber aufgrund der Situation in der Sowjetunion hat man sie auf unter 100 Divisionen reduziert und war schneller bereit einzugreifen.
Also insgesamt hätten die U.S.A wohl deutlich länger gebraucht, aber es gibt ja auch noch Island, das man als Landungskopf benutzen hätte können für Europa. Der Krieg hätte wohl deutlich länger gedauert, weil man sich erst um Japan gekümmert hätte,
Die breite Bevölkerung in den U.S.A war gegen eine Kriegserklärung in Richtung Deutschland, ergo wäre es dann vllt nicht Germany first gewesen. Langfristig hätte Deutschland aber schon extrem viel Glück gebraucht um gegen die schiere Produktionsübermacht der U.S.A zu bestehen.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juli 2017)

Ja Wikipedia. Zu der Plattform habe ich so meine eigene Meinung. Sicher, vieles was dort steht stimmt schon. Aber eine Garantie auf die "Wahrheit" ist Wikipedia definitiv nicht. Auf deren Einträge blind verlassen kann man sich auf keinem Fall.

PS: Und wenn die Briten gefallen wären wäre ebenso Island weg vom Fenster gewesen. Ich bezweifle ernsthaft, daß Adolf Island belassen hätte. Weil Island eben als Stützpunkt eine Gefahr für eine Invasion gewesen wäre.

Das ganze ist aber halt spekulativ weil die Geschichte anders abgelaufen ist.


----------



## Loosa (22. Juli 2017)

Mir war gar nicht klar, dass Kenneth Branagh auch mit an Bord ist.
Nolan wäre schon ein Pflichtkauf gewesen, aber mit Branagh könnte für mich sogar ein Kinobesuch herausspringen. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uivjORoSW0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Wobei mir einfällt, dass seine Shakespeare Verfilmungen in meiner Sammlung fehlen. 
Die fand ich damals einfach genial.


----------



## MrFob (22. Juli 2017)

Free23 schrieb:


> USA911, ich würde Dir gerne die Hausaufgabe geben, folgende Filme innerhalb einer Woche gesehen zu haben. ABER OHNE nebenbei am Handy zu spielen, hehe:
> 
> - Die Drei Batman-Filme (Batman Begins, The Dark Knight, The Dark Knight Rises)
> - Prestige
> ...



Interstellar wird halt am Ende schon sehr abgefahren aber bis dahin ist es echt ein toller SciFi Film.
The Prestige kann ich auch nur empfehlen, ist ein echt cooler Film und bis zum Ende immer wieder fuer Ueberraschungen gut.
Inception ist mMn einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten (auf jeden Fall seit 12 Monkeys). Der absolute Hammer, der Film hat die perfekte Mischung aus coolen Charakteren, genial inszenierter Action und einer sehr ausgefuchsten Handlung.

Die Nolan Batman kann man sich echt auch anschauen. Ich bin eigentlich kein Fan der nun schon seit ueber 10 Jahren andauernden Superhelden-Manie aber Nolan's Batman Filme sind eine ruehmliche Ausnahme, vor allem der 2te Teil mit einem einfach uebrragendem Joker.

Also, wer die ganzen Filme alle noch nicht gesehen hat, unbedingt nachholen, vielleicht einen pro Woche,  da habt ihr dann einen spektakulaeren Filme-Sommer vor euch.


----------



## Loosa (22. Juli 2017)

Nicht zu vergessen Memento. Nolan war mir damals kein Begriff, und sein Name blieb nicht hängen. Der Film aber umso mehr.

Oh, danke für den Tipp mit Prestige. Den hatte ich bislang irgendwie ignoriert. Magier Thema... *gähn*
Dass Nolan sein Händchen drin hatte wusste ich nicht. Dann mal Film ab auf Prime.


----------



## MrFob (23. Juli 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Magier Thema... *gähn*



Genau das dachte ich mir auch. Dann hab ich mir den Film aber doch mal angeschaut und BAM, war super.


----------



## haep2 (27. Juli 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Oh, danke für den Tipp mit Prestige. Den hatte ich bislang irgendwie ignoriert. Magier Thema... *gähn*
> Dass Nolan sein Händchen drin hatte wusste ich nicht. Dann mal Film ab auf Prime.


Würde mir normalerweise auch keinen Kriegsfilm kaufen, aber Nolan schafft es jedes Genre sehenswert zu verfilmen. Habe alle seine Filme gesehen und sie waren ohne Ausnahme genial!
Und da in Prestige auch noch das geniale Gespann aus Christian Bale und Nolan unterwegs ist, hebt das diesen Film nochmal hervor.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juli 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Interstellar wird halt am Ende schon sehr abgefahren aber bis dahin ist es echt ein toller SciFi Film.


Richtig ... das Ende bzw. die Szenen davor haben mir den Film ziemlich versaut.



> The Prestige kann ich auch nur empfehlen, ist ein echt cooler Film und bis zum Ende immer wieder fuer Ueberraschungen gut.


Guter Film, aber ...



> Inception ist mMn einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten (auf jeden Fall seit 12 Monkeys). Der absolute Hammer, der Film hat die perfekte Mischung aus coolen Charakteren, genial inszenierter Action und einer sehr ausgefuchsten Handlung.


Grandioser Film!



> Die Nolan Batman kann man sich echt auch anschauen. Ich bin eigentlich kein Fan der nun schon seit ueber 10 Jahren andauernden Superhelden-Manie aber Nolan's Batman Filme sind eine ruehmliche Ausnahme, vor allem der 2te Teil mit einem einfach uebrragendem Joker.


... ich finde gerade das der Nolan Batman kein Superheld ist, sondern als ein gezeichneter Kämpfer dargestellt wird. Der erste Teil ist IMO der schwächste, der zweite Teil der Beste und der perfekteste, was u.a. an den IMAX Szenen liegt und natürlich dem Joker. Unfassbar grandiose Darstellung.

Dem zweiten Teil würde ich eine 11 / 10 geben, er gehört zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsfilmen, die ich wenn ich Zeit hätte jede Woche 3x sehen könnte.  



> Also, wer die ganzen Filme alle noch nicht gesehen hat, unbedingt nachholen, vielleicht einen pro Woche,  da habt ihr dann einen spektakulaeren Filme-Sommer vor euch.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Juli 2017)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Selbiges betrifft die Rote Armee bei ihrem Vormarsch, bei den Amerikanern gab es zwar auch Verbrechen, aber eben keine Verrohung durch Offiziere, Unteroffiziere. Kriegsverbrechen waren Ausnahmefälle(von den Bombardements abgesehen) und wurden zumindest an einigen Stellen auch sanktioniert.


Körperliche Verbrechen ja ... aber.
Ein riesengroßer Anteil der "Raubkunst" wurde in den USA "in Sicherheit gebracht".

Davon Städte nicht nur zu bombadieren sondern gezielt bis auf die Grundmauern nieder zu brennen reden wir da gar nicht.


----------

